# CYCLE BUDDIES APRIL/MAY ALL WELCOME!!! - this way please!!! ...........



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay I said I would start a separate thread for all us ladies cycling together for basting and 2ww.

So here it is!!

I am on 2nd IUI,  Day 11 of Menopur injections, had 3rd scan today =
LHS 2 x 11mm follies
RHS 1 x 12mm follie
LINING 8mm

Got 4th scan on Wednesday, when I hope I am ready for pregnyl jab therefore basting on Thursday lunch time!!    

Worrying about all sorts....will sperm be good enuff, will my follies stop growing/grow too much!! 

ARRGGHHH!!!   And I'm not even on 2WW yet!! 


Hope to have some ladies to share basting and 2WW with, as it really helps to have buddies!! 
So please join in ladies!! 

Sending us all lots of positive vibes    and much good luck!!   

XXXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I will join you here Kizzy, as might be basted or might be natural with drugs, this is CD6 of injections (Gonal-f), back on Thursday for scan.  2 follies 1 on each size 1 10mm and 1 12mm I think cant remember now, it was quite good for me as had a large cycst and last cycle has taken that away.  RHS still has blood in the ovary so hope this cycle will help and clear that up also.

Katrina


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Great Kizzy. Will post here too. As you may have seen from my last post I'm getting myself all 'positive-vibed' up! Call it a virtual haka!

Go in for Day10 scan tomorrow to see what follies are doing. Clinic have said they will baste Saturday morning if needsbe.

This is my last free go so I'm really nervous about it. Am determined to be more chilled out though. I'm not going to worry myself with eating brazil nuts or pineapple or with keeping my tummy warm. Am just going to be as 'normal' as I can. Mind you, I'm saying that now....who knows what I'll be like in a weeks time!

Good luck, guys!

Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Great idea Kizzy 

I'm on 2nd IUI too, injecting puregon, having 2nd scan tomorrow.

Got to say I've been more chilled this time too, the healthy eating went to pot around day 2.  Also have allowed myself a few lagers.

I'm really beginning to worry about the darn bank holiday.  really hoping the follies are good tomorrow & can be basted before Sunday.

Fingers crossed for everyone    

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

GO FOLLIE GO!!!!!

Wishing you all good luck girls!!    

Lets keep this thread as positive as possible, send each other some positive energy, it does work!! (i'm a reiki practioner I KNOW IT DOES!!!)   

I hope each and every one of us gets some HUGE BFP's on this thread!!!

C'mon girls we can do it!!!      

We WILL all be basted before the weekend ok?  

I am so glad I have you all to share this cycle with XXXXX    

GOOD LUCK FOR SCANS TOMORROW     


     xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Bless you Kizzy for starting such a lovely positive thread!!!    

I had IUI yesterday. Last go!!!!! Had 1 follie on left side, which on Friday was 19mm....

Hoping and praying that we will get some  people on this thread!!!

   and  to you all!!!!

xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Kizzy, and thanks for starting this thread - lets go mad together!

This is my 5th and last go at DIUI.  Record so far:

1.  BFN
2.  BFP - DD1
3.  BFP - DD2
4.  BFN - Feb 06
5.  ?? - April 06

As you can see, I am one of the very lucky ones - it does work girls!

We had donor sperm reserved after DD1, and so DD1 and DD2 are from the same donor.  After DD2 I had enough left for two more goes, so this really is the last time...

Natural cycle, first scan on Thursday (one follie, 14mm) second scan Saturday (one follie 17mm) so had trigger jab.  First basting Sunday (I had not ovulated by then) and second yesterday.  So that is it - 2ww here I come.

On this 2ww, I want to try to stay calm, not do too much and NOT TEST EARLY!  Will you help?

Good to see some familiar names - lets hope we all move onto the BFP boards together in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Seen you on the other thread Kizzy but thought I would join this one too as I am due to get basted Thursday.

Two follies on lhs today - 1.7 and 2.0 so prgnyl tomorrow and off we go...... 

I had IUI with drugs last month which didnt work so I like a few others here I'm a bit more relaxed this time round but still feeling     and raring to go!!

Lots of baby dust to all you IUI'ers this week


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey girls great to see you all!! Much easier keeping up with fellow jabbers and basters on here!! 

*Libby Hannah* welcome! Thats two great follies you got there!! Hope your 2WW goes well, maybe we should keep track of our testing days? If we are testing or waiting for witch!! 

*Rebecca*, I really really hope to see you with a bfp, this being your last go hun...      sending you lots of them hun!! Me too on the testing front, no way am I testing early (if at all)!!! So will be keeping an eye on you and helping you out  

*Bodia* , hiya darling, glad you're raring to go again, 19mm good work!! I am praying for a bfp for you too hun, you've been thru the mill havent you!?    

*Mel*, hope the follie dance works for you hun!! Let me know how your scan goes, mine's is tomorrow, I really hope you manage to squeeze it in b4 end of week!! Or else its  for you and legs in the air!! 

*Kitty* ah thats good you can get basted Sat, my clinic is the same!!  Really praying its a fab bfp for you too hun!! In fact I want us all to have bfp's !! Wouldnt that be great if every lady on here dreams came true!! Lets keep up with the positive vibes Kitty I can feel them from here !!  

*Katrina* great news that the evil  cyst is away , follies sound good to me!! Hope the follie dance works for you!! Will be great if we are all testing on same day!! Tons of luck to you sweetie!!

This thread is so great, lets keep the positive vibes flowing!!   

I will think of you all when I do my meditation at tai chi tonight!!  

Wishing you all tons of luck and lots of      

Follie dance for those in need of!!!        

2WW positvity dance for those in need of!!!        

And lets all say  to the old  !!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi 
just a quick one, as just got in from work

Day 1 (I think) not much going on, feel really bloated, and a few niggles, but nothing really

Hope everyone is  OK

Kizzy thanks for the follies dance, right back to you, I need lots of sticky vibes now

Claire


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Wow those positive vibes really cheer a girl up   . Thanks for the follie dance Kizzy.

Not much to report on my follie front! In fact they weren't even Worth measuring. But not too worried because I was the same last time, and suddenly BOOM there they were, ready to go, and hormone levels are going up nicely. So my next scan is Saturday, and found out today the clinic is open on Bank holiday Monday, so that saves DH a job (well nearly) 

Kizzy - Good luck with the scan tomorrow    Hope those follies are ready to go.

Katrina - Follies looking good, Hope scan on Thursday goes great   

Kitty - How was your scan today, Hope your follies were much better than my 'freckles' 

Libby Hannah - Fingers crossed for Thursday's basting 

Claire, Rebecca & Bodia -  Sticky vibes sent your way, hope your  doesn't send you too 

Sending much    to all us ladies on our great new thread.

    

Mel xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!
Am still in positive mode despite follies being a bit slow. One at 1.3mm and one at 1 on lhs. Not as good as last time so need lots of follie dances! Took her a while to find my left ovary as my bowel was obstructing it. How grim is that!   Lining 8mm so OK. It was a new nurse and she wasn't sure about what to do about the bank holiday so I had to more or less say I need to be basted Saturday so back in Thurs for final scan.

Katrinar - good luck for THursday's scan.  

Kizzy - good luck for tomorrow. Basting Thurs? Here's hoping for a BFP this time  

Mel - good luck for Saturday's scan. I'll do a positive follie mantra at the end for us.  

Claire, Bodia and Rebecca - basted ladies and 2wwers. Hang on in there!     

Libby Hannah - best of luck for basting on Thursday!  

Here's our follie mantra....

" I am an extremely fertile and sexy woman. My eggs are growing to a perfect size and they are ready to meet the sperm and grow into a strong and healthy baby."

           

Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Like the mantra Kitty!!! Thanks!! 

Feeling great tonight, been to tai chi and its really lovely and relaxing, will deffo be doing it during 2 WW, only bad thing was I have twinges in both sides, like a stitch!! Must be all the follie dancing, I hope they've not went too crazy!!! 

I am hoping basting Thursday, but could be Friday depending on what the lil buggers measure tomorrow!! 

I am hoping today was last injection....my tum looks like a pincushion!! 
And black and blue!!  

Kitty a wee follie dance for you, they are maybe having a rest!!           Go Follies GO!!

I have only half a day to work then I'm off Thurs, Fri and all of next week, I'm sure I'll be crazy by then  but I'd rather be at home obsessing than at work   so gonna take it really easy, I didnt last time, only one day!

Heres loads of positive vibes for jabbers and 2wwers

          

*GOOD LUCK GIRLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We can do this, -ve or +ve at the end, we can do IT!!!!!!       XXXXXX


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kizzy,  

just looking in to say   Love your page! Nice and happy and positive!!!   

Wishing you and all the other ladies the best of luck with this cycle!!!

I'm starting iui number 4, baseline on Thursday so i'm a bit behind you all!!

syd xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Syd, lovely to "see" you hun!!!

Good luck for IUI no.4!! Hopefully you wont be that far behind us!!  

Its great having lots of cycle buddies, I can feel the positive vibes man!!    

Just going to hospital now will update when I get back XXXX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

I am going back to work today   BUT...I did take it easy Mon and Tues! I am feeling very calm   at the moment.

Hope everyone is well this morning.

Take care and  to those who've had IUI and ^fingers crossed^ to those about to have it.

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Follie update!!

LHS - 1x 16mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 20mm       no wonder lhs has been sore!!

RHS 1 x 8mm (it shrunk thank god!!!)

Had pregnyl 10,000iu ( boy that stings!)

So Basting tomorrow at 1pm!!

Arrrgghh! Now all I have to worry about are  !!!

I was so worried at scan, she did LHS with external ultrasound cos that ovary has been hiding  and she was like "oh my god, its gone mad in there" I was like eeeek! when she told me I had three one okayish, one good and one big un!! She made me go for a pee before doing RHS, and I was holding my breath incase I had some in there and I would have to abandon!!!  BUT praise the lord only one titchy 8mm, I let out my breath and was like phew! I was getting worried for a sec!! 

My lining is 13mm, so this time I have had a much better response than first time, where I had 1 x 17mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 15mm and 10mm lining.

So girls I am feeling even more positive now, even tho I could have twins or triplets, OMG!!!

Have only told DP about 2 good uns, as the 16mm could go either way! No point in scaring him!! 

So I am really revved up and raring to go tomorrow, just hope  are behaving!!!

Got to take sample in for 9am, only a 20 min drive so I will keep them nice and cosy until they get to clinic!!! 

So tomorrow I will be joining you 2WWers!!     

When do all you 2wwers test?

My clinic tells me basting day is day 1 and if you havent had AF by day 17 do a test, I am gonna stick to these rules this time, I will need your help tho ladies so feel free to send the   round!!

Thanks for all the follie danicng it worked a treat, hope everyone else has some juicy follies to report!!  

Lets get some more positive vibes going here!!!               

The lil orange guy says *YES!!!!!* to lots of BFP's on this lovely thread!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Well done Kizzymouse - three lovely follies.  Don't like to think that 17mm is only ok though - that was all I had!

Come on Mel and Kitty, get those follies growing.

Nothing much to report here.  Feeling quite sane and determnied not to let this 2ww get me down - but then again, it is alwasy the second week that sends me loopy.

How are you feeling claire and bodia?

Bodia, are you carrying on running through your 2ww?  I can see that you are a keenie, but I just wondered what you were doing.  I am nowhere near that serious, but I do enjoy my time with the headphones in, building up some sweat, but I was thinking I might take it easier this time.

Bought some brazil nuts today - I have to try now to eat the whole packet, because I think they are yummy.  

What about pineapple?  Fresh?  juice?  It is all too difficult!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

I meant the 16mm one was borderline, it'll prob be 17mm by basting time!!

My clinic say 17mm or above! 

So I have two great ones and the 16mm as a bonus one!!!   

I have been eating brazil nuts for 2 weeks now maybe why lining is good and thick this time? 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Looking good, Kizzy! You have some great follies there! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. My clinic says they don't get many twin pregnancies but they did have someone who had double trouble on a 1.7mm and a 1.3mm ! I really don't want to have to picture your bum!  

Mel - hope your follies are doing well.  

Claire - how are you?  

Rebecca - try to maintain a sense of calm if you can   I got a BFP first time round on one 17mm follie.  

Libby Hannah - best of luck for tomorrow! 

Syd- hi and welcome and good luck for go number 4!  

I've had lots of twinges in left ovary today. Not sure what all that is about. Does anyone else get twinges at all different times of the month? I really hope it's my follies growing for tomorrow. Gonna keep repeating the follie mantra .....

Positive vibes and bon sante to all!
            

Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

It's all looking good .

Kizzy those follies are sounding good, all those   vibes & follie dances must be doing their job. Hope the basting goes great tomorrow and the  are raring to go. They've got a good selection to choose from.

Kitty I'm glad you get twinges too. I had AF type pains yesterday before I went for my scan, but I reckon it's the drugs giving those follies a jiggle  

Katrina & Syd hope the scans goes OK tomorrow   fingers crossed for you

Libby Hannah -    for the basting tomorrow

Bodia, Rebecca & Claire hope you've got your feets up , don't forget, these 2ww ALL housework is to be done by DH, ALL meals, washing, ironing, to be done by DH, The remote control MUST stay in your control for the next 2 weeks.... There's got to be some excuse...

Follie dance for all us jabbers in waiting.
           

Happy sperm dance all us about to be basted
        

Super sticky dance for all us on 2ww
        



Mel xxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow

What an amazing thread - I've only been away for a day and there are pages of it. Loving all the dances - makes me feel so happy.

Basting at 12.30 tomorrow, so Kizzy - you and I will be legs in the air together girlfriend!!

To all having twinges - I think its completely normal given the pressure all our ovaries etc are under!

Update tomorrow - huge      vibes to everyone


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Shall I have a go at a list so we can keep track of everyone?

Name              Basting                  Testing

Bodia                 24/4                     8/5

Claire1               24/4                     8/5

Rebecca              23&24/4               8/5

Libby Hannah       27/4                 11/5

Kizzymouse         27/4                   13/5

Moom                27/4                     13/5

Katrina              29/4                     15/5

Katie                29/4                      13/5

Kitty                  29/4                      ?

Mel                   1/5                        15/5 




Let me know of any corrections or updates - or just cut and paste the list into a new message if that is easier!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies!!

rebecca, fab idea hun!!!  I am told to test if af hasnt showed in 17 days so put me down to test 13/5 ta!!    

Libby Hannah, yay!! I'll be thinking of you   Are you 1pm too!?    Good luck!!

Follie dance for Kitty hope theyve grown loads!!          !!!! Good luck for scan chick!!    

Hi Mel, yep follie dances and positive vibes deffo boosted my follies!!    I have had pains in left ovary for about a week so I know what you mean!! Not surprised since I've got three follies there!!    Good luck for your next scan!! Is it Friday?   

Hi to Bodia, Rebecca, Katrina, and Claire!!!

Sending us lots and lots of        

Will update tomorrow with basting tale!!!  

XXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello I am here, just been very busy

Now my dad is in hospital (my adoptive dad, if you remember my post from last week), so have been down there a bit.

I'm doing OK with this 2WW, 1st week almost done.  The only thing that's bothering me is I'm really bloated.  My jeans are a little tight, I hope it don't last.  I haven't been for my post IUI scan this month, as have been busy with dad (I know I'm naughty  ) I know they've popped as I felt them.  I think that I will keep an eye on things and if still this bloated Monday will ring the clinic, just in case I've overstimulated.

I bought some multi vits for pre pregnancy and taking them religiously.

Kizzy good luck with basting tommorrow, will update the list in the morning.

Rebbecca & Britta hope things are going OK

Rebbecca I have included our test dates on the IUI list, so you could just copy them from there.  Mines the 8/5


Claire


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

What a positive thread, love it.

Kizzy what great follies.

Kizzy & Libby Hannah good luck with basting tomorrow. 

Syd good luck with scan tomorrow.

Bodia, Claire and Rebecca good luck with 2ww.

Sending tons of        lets us have lots of BFP.

I think there is things happening inside been having twinges on both sides, so hope the follies have grown to a good size, think this time will be natural BMS, so if get trigger jab tomorrow night should be saturday for me..  I go on holiday on the 13th May as well, so might not be here to give you and answer so I can drive you all   waiting on my result.  

 

Katrina


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope the basting is going well Kizzy - and that that sample is better than ever!

I hope you basting goes well too Libby Hannah.

Absoultely nothing to report here - how boring is that!?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hya all

Well I'm still bloated, and feel like I could have a good poo (sorry way to much info), and thats about it.

Trying to stay positive

Hope basting went well Kizzy & Libby try not to let the 2WW get to you.

2WW'ers I've sent you all some bubbles (can I have some please, havent had any for ages)

Claire


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Bastng went well this lunchtime - DH's sperm sample rocked so very pleased about that . I felt tires and a bit crampy when I got home so I have had a nice lie down this afternoon - hopefully the start of a wonderfully indulgent 9 months - work allowing!!! 

Now I join Bodia, Claire and Rebecaa on the dreaded 2WW - how are you ladies holding up? Think the bloating may not be helped by cyclogest if you are doing that - I had it last month and it is a pain.

Kizzy - how did it go today?

All you other ladies - how are those follies coming??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies!!!

*BASTING DAY!!!!* 

Well sample was a little bit less than last time, but it was a good sample she said and it only takes one eager beaver!!! 

I didnt feel a thing during basting this time, last time I felt the catheter go in and the whole thing was quite uncomfortable!

Could be cos I was more relaxed this time! 

So I came home and lay on the bed ( with my new fleecy blanket!!) with my walkman on listening to meditation cd, and keeping my tum warm, it was lovely and I fell asleep for a wee while!!

Got up had a coffee and came on here!! Am planning on going to lie on sofa with blanket and watch a dvd, DP is in charge of all cooking cleaning etc etc, lucky he is great at it anyways!! 

So now I am on the 2WW, well its more than 2 weeks for me, she said today wait 17 days if no AF then I can test , but even better if I can make it to day 20 with no AF and no test....I was like eeek! thats too long to wait!!!  So will test on 13th May if no af     

*PLEASE LET IT WORK THIS TIME PLEASE PLEASE SWIM  SWIM!!!!*

When I was lying on the bed after basting I was willing the sperm to find my 2 eggs!!!  

Not looking forward to pessary tonight! YUK!!!! 

How is everyone else hope scans went well girls?

Libby hannah how was your basting?

Claire, Rebecca hope you are doing well on 2WW!! Here I am to join you ladies!!!

Lets get the positive vibes going!!!                 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad basting went well Kizzy and  Libby Hannah, I will be joining you on Saturday, I have 2 follies LHS 16mm and RHS 21mm, so I hope DH   are good they have been before, but now he is on Selenium with Zinc, so fingers crossed, so hope it happens this time all this jagging sniffing etc starts to get to you.  My test date should be the 15th and I will be in Alicante   sunning myself.

Katrina


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Welcome to the 2ww Kizzymouse.  It is apparently a very good sign if you do not feel basting - it means that the cervix is open and ready to receive, if you see what I mean.  So fingers crossed.

I am glad the basting went well Libby Hannah - lets go those sperm, and get swimming!

Good news about your basting date Katrina - I have updated our little list.

Come along girls, lots of positive thoughts....

And loads of bubbles too - I just got you up to 100 claire!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lets have lots of BFP


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you for the  , really appreciated.  I just feel that the more I get the better my chances are.  I really hope that I get a  , it would make a great 30th birthday pressie for my DH, and of course a Christmas & new year pressie.

So here's lots of       and lets hoping that the    brings us what we all want

Claire


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Glad to hear the bastings went great today Kizzy & Libby 

Lots of       floating your way, keeping fingers crossed for      for all the lovely ladies on our magic thread.

Love

Mel xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quick one girls as I have a really bad back at the moment. Scan went OK, Follies not as good as the last time but one at 1.7 and one at 1.3 on the left. Another 1.3 on the right. HCG tonight at 9pm ready for basting Saturday morning.

Kizzy and Libby Hannah - glad basting went well. Kizzy I'll be watching you   . I remember what you were like last time! 

Katrina - good luck!! And positive vibes to all on 2ww ..... here's a mantra for you....

" My womb is a perfect place to nurture a new life. I am ready to bring a new life into this world."

           


Love and babydust, Kitty x

ps thanks fot the list Rebecca. Great idea. I will no doubt be told to test 21 days after basting as usual. What a crock! As if! But I'll probably play testing by ear - as long as I can hold out basically.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello cycle buds!!

Good luck for Sat Katrina and Kitty    

Just a quickie from me, if anyone can help!

*I got really bad pain in my left ovary where all the follies were and my tum is bloated like I'm 3 months preggers!! Was lying down but got up to come on here and ask!! DP gave me a hot water bottle!! Its easing off a bit, was that ovulation!!?? And how long do  last for? and last question should we have  tonight or tomorrow? *

I will do it if I have to even tho my side is killing me!!

Please if there is anyone there can you help at all darlings?? 

XXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kizzy
My clinic told us to have   the night of the IUI and for a few days after, it just makes it more natural, and it increases the chances.

 can last for up to about 5 days

I had pain in my dominant side it's just where the follicles are maturing and popping, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  I've said in my posts that I'm really bloated I think it's your bodies way of increasing the chances of implantation, and you tend to retain a bit of fluid, just after ovulation.  If it doesn't settle after a few days then I would contact the clinic (thats what I'm gonna do).  Take some paracetamol, it's safe in the early stages of pregnancy.

Try to relax.  Good luck

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Claire appreciate your advice, I had 3 follies all good sizes so its prob pain from them popping!!!


I am sure it'll be away tomorrow, hope you feeling better too


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

I'm new to this but got "basted" for the 2nd time today (ie our 2nd attempt).  Had 2 big follicles and got jabbed with pregnyl yesterday.  Sperm sample was good and the insemination was quick and easy this time.  Came home and put legs in the air (for no good reason I know!!)  Just relaxed and thought positive thoughts!!

Now it's just the dreaded 2ww.  Will report back in with you guys and hope to spend enough time to read through all your stories to get to know where you all are with it all!  Let's really hope it works for us all on this cycle!

Sending out loads of   to all you lovely ladies!!

Moom xxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy hope you are ok honey, I would try   tomorrow if you are upto it, do not force yourself if your tummy and back are sore.

Thats me had trigger jab, I hate that jag its sore and stings.  .

Kitty yout mantras a good, keep them coming.

Katrina


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Kizzy, i read your post about feeling pain in the ovary area and feelin bloated.  That happened to me after IVF and its probably theempty follicles filling up with fluid thats why you felt bloated too.  its houldn't last too long.  However, I did want to mention keep your belly warm but dont use a hot water bottle - I'm not sure of the reason but I read somewhere that after treatement its best not to use one.  
Anyway good luck to you and hope your 2ww doesnt drag.
Claudia


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Welcome Moom, I have added you to our little list (on page 3) - do you have a testing date - either offical or the date you are saying now that you will hold out to - we don't mind which, and we can help you keep to it is we know what you are intending - NO EARLY TESTING ON THIS THREAD, BECASUE WE ARE GOING TO STAY CALM AND BE PATIENT!!!!!!!

I am not sure about BMS Kizzymouse.  One doctor once told be fine for the first three days after basting, but then none for a week, but that was the only time I heard that.

Night all.


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

I'm testing the same day as kizzy - 13th May!!!  Let's hope we get some double good news on that day!

Thanks for adding me to the list.

Moom


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks Moom, I have added your test date - and also rearranged the list into test date order.......


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lovely Ladies!!! Sending you all lots of  and lots of   

*Moom* Welcome honey, and fantastic we test the same day!!! So glad its a Saturday, last time I had to call in sick cos I was so upset!!  I tested early and there's no way I'm doing that again, we are all gonna help each other, so its great to add another buddy to our clan!!   Good luck honey!

*Rebecca* hello darlin  Thanks for doing your list, its great!!  I couldnt manage  last night too painful and we decided to try this morning but poor DP was tired and hates having sex on demand so no  to be found!! Bless him I totally understand, might try later when he gets home! 

*Claudiaderi* hi chick, I got comfort from the hot water bottle, I used it on my side only and over my fleecy blanket for about 20 mins, then I took some paracetomal and went to sleep, have I done wrong?? I didnt hold it over uterus! Oh no I'm worried now!!  Does anyone know about this?

*Katrina* the pregnyl jab is horrible isnt it?! I think it stings too, it makes you jump...I had mine done at clinic, did you have to do it yourself?  Poor you if you did! You have seemed to have it early than me? I had mine 08:45 am on Wed, basting 1pm on Thursday. Same as last time almost. I deffo ovulated but it wasnt until between 7-10 pm last night. Thats when pain was at worst. good luck for basting darlin 

Hello to everyone else *Claire how r you today?, Kitty second Katrina about the mantras, they are great was reciting some last night!!, Libby Hannah did you have any pain last night? Mel, how was scan? When's basting? * Anyone I've missed? Dont think so, and I hope not.

Sending us all lots of positive vibes         

As for me, I have had a great sleep, pain has eased off, bit of bloating left but not as bad. I have had two yummy mini blueberry muffins for brekkie and a cup of de caff coffee, feeling lovely and calm, going to sit outside in garden and do my meditation/reiki for today, I have had my folic acid, britaxin and  have met my juicy eggs  and are doing their thing!! 

I imagine them as I seen the sperm and eggs on life before birth the other night!! The sperm moves by propelling its tail, it was amazing!! So I am begging them to find my eggs! I visualise my eggs as beautiful specs of light with blue sparks running thru them, so the sperm can see them in the dark!!!    

Oh no I've gone  already girls!!!

The lil orange guy is here to send us all baby dust, and positive calm nurturing thoughts!!

          

Talk later darlings


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kizzymouse, you are not going to need time off on test date this time becasue you are going to get a BFP  Make sure you believe it.  And don't worry about ovulating after basting, that is the best timing - you want to have the sperm waiting for the egg, not vice versa.

I am off for the weekend from this afternoon until Monday, so I am going to be offline.  Looking forward to catching up with all of you when I get back.

Good luck for all you saturday basters!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Rebecca, I am being much more positive this time, and I actually believe it can happen!!

Just had a lovely meditation/reiki/visualisation session, i didnt do any of that last time and its keeping me really  

Have a lovely weekend chick!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning everyone (or maybe afternoon)

Just  quick one as I'm getting read for work, yes I afternoons I hate them, heres hoping that it will be a quiet one.

Hope everyone is feeling OK and lots of     for us all

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, I dont know if any of you are interested in Moon Phases, but since ttc I have become more interested in the moon, i've always loved its mystery and strangeness!! 

This site tells you when the Moon Phases are http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php
The start of a New Moon is a great time to be basted, so I am well happy the new moon started yesterday!!     

http://www.llewellynandjuliana.com/waterfall/mooncards/ - this site is great if you are into things like tarot cards etc.

I did the reading and it was brilliant, the wish card was picked for me which means what you have wished for is going to come true!!      

Try it, its good!!

Also its a great place to buy relaxation/meditation cds. I find they really help in keeping you positive!!

Well as you can see I'm off work and obsessed with posting on FF, I love this thread girls, keep up the good work!!!!      

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Kizzy and Everyone else on this thread,

Sorry to join in so late but I am on day 15 and I am off to Barts tomorrow for DIUI. I'll be testing therefore on May 13th also. I surged this morning. It's nice that I can rest for a few days now without taking time off work. This is my 5th natural cycle. I used pessaries for the first time on my last cycle though. 

I wanted to send everyone        .

What a great thread Kizzy.

Lots of love. Katie xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

What a lovely sun shiney day today. I don't work Fridays so have taken Dex for a lovely walk in woods, all the bluebells are coming out & spring is in the air. (best time to make those babies  )

Kizzy you sound lovely & relaxed &   . Don't be worrying about the water bottle thing, those eggs &  are well padded, I think it would take alot more than a bit of comforting heat to upset them. My clinic said a bit of the other  the day after IUI might help, but not to worry if we didn't. (like your DP, my DH found doing on demand a bit difficult!) Bless em'

Kitty & Katrina -  for tomorrow's bastings. Lots of positive vibes    coming your way

Hope all you 2WW 's are feeling relaxed & positive   we'll be watching to make sure there's no early testing   on this thread.

Well my scans tomorrow morning & really hoping   those follies are ready. I'm the last on the list with a big old ? at the side of my name I think! If my cycles the same as last time then I'll be due for basting on Monday or possibly Tuesday. Keep you fingers crossed & positive follie vibes flowing for me girls. 

        

Mel xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

BUBBLES & BABYDUST TO YOU ALL


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Katie, Good luck for basting tomorrow     

Hi Mel,

You are so right about the spring time feeling in the air, it makes you feel more positive!!!   

New things being born and everything blooming, yep its a great time for BFP's

I want every single lovely lady on this thread to get a BFP, wouldnt that be fantastic!!!  

Sending you a follie dance, yours deffo worked for me, good luck!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to Moom and Katie! Katie, we'll be basted on the same day. 

Hally - good luck for scan tomorrow. Here's some follie encouragement           

Claire - I hope your dad is OK. You've had a really rough time lately. Here's hoping a BFP will make you feel brighter!  

Kizzy - I tried your tarot site and my card came up as 'Darkness'. Hmmmm. Don't think I'll read too much in to that one!   Definately reckon it's your follies popping - I was bent double for hours last try.

Had my hcg jab last night and, yup, it really stings. Feeling really bloated today (and a bit windy) but put it down to eating bread straight out of the breadmaker 

Hope everyone is nice and positive still! Here's today's mantra -

" I welcome new life to grow and be nurtured inside me. I release any negative feelings."

           

Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty

good luck for tomorrow!!!!          

I love your mantras, I have started today putting one into my diary, gonna do it every day!!  

dont worry too much about tarot cards, darkness could mean into darkness there was light!!

Thats how I would interpret it!!         
Yes doubled over is how I felt last night!!  But poor ovary had three follies of good size to pop, no wonder I was sore!! eeek!!  


Hope you are all well ladies


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oh and Kitty I blew you some  

I think we should all make a point of blowing someone some bubbles when we come on this thread, lets spread the love!!..and bubbles!!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Kizzy. Bubble back to ya.
K x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Crickey, thought we had lost FF for good  .

Well I've had my scan today and have 1 follie at nearly 18mm, which is a bit bigger than last time.  So I jab the HCG at 7.30 tonight & we're having the IUI at 9.30am on Monday.  Doctor has advised us not to abstain but to get jiggy tonight, because as usual my timings lousy!  So I'm now waiting for DH to get in from work  .  Boy will THAT put him in a good mood!

Rebecca can you add my dates to the list     1st May for basting, so it will be 15th May for results. (I have to have a blood test at clinic). Thanks Hun.

Hope everyone's feeling      and making the most of the lovely Bank holiday weather.



Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Panic!! I was distraught at not being able to get on FF, specially as I am being left alone all night by myself!!!

DP is off to Newcastle for night out, he said he wouldnt go if I didnt want him to, but I'd feel bad telling him he couldnt go, will do him good to get out, I just wanna go too!!  Might have a wee glass of baileys tonight. He's buying me a chinese takeaway to make up for going away 

*GOOD LUCK MEL FOR BASTING ON MONDAY!!!!       *


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quickie to let you know basting went OK for this morning. Have been chilling out as much as I can and have slept for most of the afternoon! As usual, they told me to test on day 21 if AF hasn't arrived so not sure when I'll be testing - will see how it goes.

"I release any fears and problems from the past and look into the future"

 to all.

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

What happened today 

Thats me been basted, another nurse done this one and she said last 2 she done both ladies got a BFP so hope she gets a hat trick.  I have been in bed all afternoon, not slept much over the past couple of days so catching up and resting, now going for a chinese carryout.  Kitty and Mel hope basting went well today    

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kitty we were posting at same time glad basting went well sounds like you had a day like me.

Katrina xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad it went well, Katrina. I thought you were just doing it by   or have I mixed you up with someone else.
Mel - how did you get on?

Oh the dreaded  

Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty and Katrina, glad bastings went well!!

Do you girls have any ovulating pains?

I did on Thurs night but was glad cos means I ovulated and   were there to meet egg....just hope they done their job!!     I suppose if they were gonna fertilize it would be done by now and egg(s) should be making their way down to womb!!  I wish I didnt analyse so much!!

Not been as positive today as DP gone away for night and I think pessary side effects are starting to kick in, but I'm not gonna let it get to me!!

Got a couple of dvds to watch  


Bringing out the orange guy to inspire me into feeling more positive, this thread is not allowed any negative thoughts!!!  Really my 2WW starts today cos its 2 weeks today I can test  


Good luck girlsXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kitty, the hospital thought the lab would not be in today as bank holiday, but they were so they done the basting, so this is 2nd round.  I am on the 2ww.

Kizzy I have been have ov pains yesterday and today especially this morning so hope that is a good sign.  .  Stay positive, you have done your bit and so has DH nature needs to take its course.  I will be on and off all night if you need to chat send me a PM.  

     

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina...glad basting went well, I am ok really I just have a bad habit of over analysing, DP is sure it'll work this time, and I dont like people saying they r sure!!! Like to keep a wee bit of pessmism just incase we r disappointed!!!



god its hard to type with a Boo cat on your knee!!!  


Gonna go lie on sofa and watch dvds, and visualise good things happening!!! 

Catch up with you all tomorrow, or later if I cant sleep!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Boo cat looks lovelly suggle up with him and enjoy relaxing watching DVDs, my DH is watching snooker, boring, so I am playing a game on the pc, I bet his highest score this morning  , so I am trying to knock his other off.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I watched broke back mountain...strange ending   !!!!

Boo was snuggling! She's a wee girl tho  

Got 3 house cats! and one that only comes in at night, she's not around just now!!  

Snooker is soooo boring!!

I'm missing DP   But its ok to spend time apart    He sent me a text saying love  you and bump here's hoping!!

I am hoping too not just for me but for all of us        

Take care lovely cycle buddies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girlies

Does everyone get totally irrational and hormonal on pessaries? Or is it just me?

Feel so low today and keep crying, and getting upset, even said I dont wanna go on if this doesnt work cos I cant stand effect drugs have on me.


Was gonna go out for a bit and watch footie but when it came down to it I couldnt face anyone, but I feel quite lonely!!   

Anyone else have these feelings?

DP has gone to watch footie and I wanted peace and quiet now I wish it wasnt, arrgghh driving myself crazy!!!   

I was so positive, the cyclogest knocks that out of me, same as last time.....I cant cope if whole 2 weeks is like this...anyone out there to talk some sense into me??!!!!


A verydown hearted  Mouse

Can only muster one   positive today, sorry girls 


XX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Kizzy - poor you. Have you ever tried Bach's Rescue Remedy? I use it loads and it helps to relax you. I've never had pessaries but they sound horrible. Chin up, chick!

I keep getting worried as I'm still getting pains in my left ovary. I've had them on and off since Saturday but most of today. I'm sure I ovulated on Saturday because I felt the little blighters go pop but am now panicking that the tube is blocked and nothing will get up or down! Oh god, this 2WW is such a  

Anyway, hope everyone is OK and not going too   . Katrinar - glad you were able to get a 'proper' basting.

           

Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ahh Kizzy Hun 

We've all felt like that at some point of the dreaded 2ww.  You've got the 'what ifs' going around in your head 24/7 and it drives you . I think sometimes its good to have a good old cry and get it out of your system. Then I put some music on that really gets me  and have a crazy dance in front of the mirror and the more crazy I dance the more crazy Dex goes. Yep DH has sneaked in and caught me doing this.... which cheers him up too. 

We won't let those darn pessaries knock all that  out of you, feel all the positive vibes & cuddly bubbles flying your way from all your FF friends who know exactly what you are going through.

CRAZY POSITIVE VIBES DANCE FOR KIZZY COMING THIS WAY                      

Yep that's just about all the moves I do in front of the mirror!

Love & Hugs

Mel xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy sorry your feelin   I feel the same today I dont no if I want to shout or cry and I am getting bored laying about, I am deff going out tomorrow, cant wait to go on holiday on the 13th May willl need the break no matter what the outcome is.

I think we need some           

Good luck to all on the 2ww.

Katrina


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Come on girls keep those chins up     everybody's rooting for you.

Don't forget some of Kitty's mantras, 

"I release any fears and problems from the past and look into the future" 

The futures bright, the futures oranges      
Imagine those happy     reaching the egg or eggs and creating a perfect little bundle of joy or 2 perfect little bundles of joy or 3...

You get the gist!

I'm in for the basting tomorrow at 9.30, keep your fingers crossed for me   

Love & hugs  

Mel xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Mel
Good luck for tommorrow in case I miss you.  Lots of   thoughts for you both.

Good luck, and here's some   for you.

Claire


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mel good luck for basting tomorrow honey


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies

*Mel* good luck for basting today, think you are the last to go hun!! Then we will all be on 2WW!!! Oh dear!!   Thanks for your posts they made me smile lots!! Will blow you some bubbles for luck. I love the future's bright the future's orange!!!   , will adopt that as my signature!!! Let us know how you get on today   

*Kitty * dont worry love I had slight pains in left ovary after the big pain of the follies popping, I think it takes a while to recover all the stimulation!!! My pain has gone now and I'm 5 days in, so yours will go soon too    Will blow you some bubbles!

*Katrina* thanks hun for making me feel like I am not the only one who is going  !!! Are you on cyclogest? I'm on 2 x 400mg a day...yuk! Yes and I am BORED too!! You think it sounds great lying around doing no housework (DP has hoover out as we speak!!) and watching dvds and eating choccies!! But boy you get fed up!! We are going out today to shops, got a top to take back to tk maxx today and then going for a maccy d's!!! YUM!!!! I hope you are feeling more  today hun, will blow you some bubbles!

*Rebecca* I think you are back today, hope you had a nice weekend chick!! and hope you arent going     Will blow you some bubbles too!!

*Claire* hiya hun, hope you are okay too, where are you at now? You must be on day 7 or 8?? Hope time isnt going too slow for you!! Sending you some bubbles too!!   

*Libby Hannah* hope you are okay hun? Havent heard from you since basting day? Have you gone  too!! Will also blow you some bubbles hun  

*Bodia* have you left us hun? Hope you are okay and not going too   will also send you some bubbles

Is that everyone? Hope so       

As for me, today I do feel better, but you never know when the cyclogest blues are gonna hit ya!!! 

Just hoping they stay away today!!

As for other symptoms of the physical nature I dont feel anything this time at all, eeek! Last time I had loads of symptoms - pains, sickness, tiredness etc etc. This time nowt much to report!! Who knows what it all means, sick of analysing stuff, it gives me a sore head!! So not going to!!

* THE FUTURE'S BRIGHT THE FUTURE'S ORANGE!!!!!!!                   *


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Kizzy glad you are feelin better today so am I, I am also going shopping, I am on 1 400mg Cyclogest, 2 I think I would be even worse.  My (.)(.) are sore and some twinges but thats all.

Be back later.

Mel hope basting goes ok today sweetie.

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, i'm not on 2ww but was just been nosie and wanted to wish you all 
GOOD LUCK!!!

Love Britta xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Britta!!! Its fine to be nosey!! We are just trying to keep us 2WWers separate from other thread so we can go    together and not inflict it on others!!! 

How r u? when's scan?

 

Katrina, I wonder why we all have different doses of cyclogest, and some dont even have it!!?  

TMI bit coming up....this is another reason why I hate them, went shopping b4 and forgot to put a panty liner on so was covered in the damn stuff when I got home, YUK and double YUK!!!    

Dont mind them at night its day time I hate!

Never mind enuff talk on them buggers!!

Was great getting out of house today, went to see DP's mum and dad cos they had been worried about me!! Bless.

Feel quite tired now, not used to activity!!

Not got jiggy with it since basting either...have you girls?  Didnt feel like it!!
Dont suppose it would have made any difference 

HOW WAS BASTING MEL!!?//   

Everytime I wanna type a cat sits on my knee!! Lilo's turn today!! 

Bye for now girls sending you all lots of 
and remember...

*THE FUTURE'S BRIGHT THE FUTURE'S ORANGE        *


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone 

HURRAY I'VE BEEN BASTED   

Basting went OK, not as painful as last time, probably because the nurses did it instead of the doctor! I've been to bed again this afternoon, could get used to that. I'll probably be dropping off at work tomorrow.

Wish you could see Dex, he's tearing around the house at 100 mph, all this has probably sent him  too. 

I'm on 2 x 400 cyclogest a day as well, got to say last time didn't really get much...erm...drop out I wonder where it all went 

I'm glad everyone's feeling a bit more    today, I know we'll all probably need a good cheering up before the 2ww is over.

Kizzy getting  is the last thing on my mind at the moment too, we had to do it Saturday night (doctors orders) you'd have thought I'd told DH he'd got to chop is ***** off . Don't think it would make any difference doing now either, I reckon I was pretty much at the end of ovulating anyway.

Katrina glad your feeling better today as well  , how long are you off work for?

Claire hope you are bearing up ok & still feeling   

Big  to Kitty, Bodia, Rebecca, Libby Hannah, Syd, Moom  Keep


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Glad to hear it went well Mel, mines didnt hurt this time either!

Hope thats a good sign    

Cyclogest is the devils work!! I would be great, on top of the world if it wasnt for that!  

But I have been better today, glad I've got my cycle buds   

When is your test date? Or do you wait for witch first?

I am glad test day is a Sat for me cos I can go get ****** if its bfn!!!  

BUT HOPING FOR BFP'S FOR US ALL!!!!!      

remember the future's bright the future's ORANGE!!!!!

I have bought an FF wrist band so I can wear something orange!!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all,

just gor back, so in a bit of a mess - short post only.  But i have updated our list - do you want to put a test date in Kitty, as something to aim for?

Kizzymouse, sorry that you are feeling low - it is partly the cyclogest and partly how awful the 2ww is, but we are all here for each other to get us through this.

Glad the bastings went well you bank holiday weekend basters.  When you get your BFPs you can say how we have a bank holiday at the beginning of May to celebrate when you got pg!  And it is meant to be good news if you don't feel it too much.

I will catch up more tomorrow.

Rebecca.


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzy 

My test is on 15th May, I have to go to clinic and have blood test then ring up in afternoon for results. It was awful last time, I'd booked the day off work & spent alot of time  then suddenly stood up said to DH 'going to shops' bought some **** & booze and did a pretty good impression of a human chimney! 

Actually we've not told ANYBODY at all this time, I thought I'd spare the parents the , My mum rung me yesterday and kept asking when my next tx is. I didn't lie, I just said 'oh it'll be in May'. PLEASE LET ME GIVE THEM GOOD NEWS THIS TIME    

I've got a pair of orange knickers. They're years old & all holey, in fact I can only just squeeze my bit A**e in them, & I've also taken Dex for a walk today in my bright orange walking coat. The things you do... 

   PLEASE GIVE US ALL


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

ah Mel, your posts make me chortle!!!   I thought you were gonna say you took Dex for a walk in your orange knickers!!!   I was like oh no she's gone loopy on one pessary  

Ahem, sorry about that, at least I'm laughing today!!!! 

Well I had a nice day, bought some gorgeous smelly things out of LUSH, I love that shop, could spend a fortune!!  

Have you not had any ovulating pains mel?
I couldn't stand up night of basting cos left ovary was so sore, popping all those follies out!!!  

I feel really good today, long may it last!! Like I said in my diary yesterday, on the pessaries I'm up and down more than a tarts knickers!!  

So we'll see what mood is like tomorrow!!  Hi Rebecca, glad to see you back X 

Ready girls, I'm gonna go a bit crazy now for all of us!!!  Lets do some positive dancing!!!

Kitty where r u we need a mantra ( I have stole your idea and have been doing one everyday in my diary!!!  )

Lets go!!! :-

GET LOST WITCH DANCE!!!       

GOOD LUCK ON 2WW DANCE!!            

BRING US ALL BFP'S DANCE!!!            

LIL ORANGE GUY DANCE FOR POSITIVE THOUGHT!!!              

That should do the trick!!! Take care lovely ladies talk tomorrow XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello ladies

Just a quick one as I'm off to work.

Well the 1st week is all over for me, this week is goona be the hardest.  And yes I'm still bloated.

Well good luck everyone and lots of positive thoughts for us all.

Will pop back after work
Claire


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Had a weekend off the boards in an attempt to think about something other than the 2ww. Doesnt work so I wont be doing it again!!!! 

Like a few others I am completely hopeless on the pessaries - DH now has start date of them marked in his diary so that when I'm on them he can remember not to file for divorce!

Awesome that everyone now basted and ready to go. Can whoever has the diary of our test dates post it again? Then we can do specific     vibes on specific days for each gal!

Things seem to have settled down for me now - ovaries etc stopped complaining - of course thats all very worrying because I imagine that if there is no pain there is no baby - but ... must keep   

The 2ww dances are so cheery - keep posting them!!

Lots of love to all


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

welcome back Libby Hannah!!

Glad to see someone else going  on pessaries!! Claire well done on getting a week over with!! 2nd week is hardest, we are here for you!!  

Libby Hannah I dont have any pain anymore either, its not a bad sign dont worry!! Lots of people have no symptoms, and we are not considered pregnant until embryo implants, which can take up to 12 days!!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL US LOVELY LADIES ON 2WW!!!

            SENDING YOU ALL POSITIVE VIBES!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

As requested, I am moving the list to here, so we can see where we all are.


Name              Basting                  Testing

Bodia                24/4                    8/5

Claire1              24/4                    8/5

Rebecca              23&24/4              8/5

Libby Hannah      27/4                11/5

Kizzymouse        27/4                  13/5

Moom                27/4                    13/5

Katie                  29/4                    13/5

Katrina              29/4                      15/5

Kitty                  29/4                      ?

Mel                  1/5                        15/5 




Let me know of any corrections or additions.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

everybody!
We're all now on our   ! Mel - I'm glad it all went well.   Maybe we should all do some good, positive visualisation......you getting into a pair of orange knickers two sizes too small!   Maybe I'll go and put my orange jumper on .... 

What exactly are the pessaries? Are they progesterone? I'm using a natural porgesterone cream bought of the internet as recommended by Magpie / Liz. Don't know if it will do anything..... Anyway, the pessaries sound  

Thanks for the list again Rebecca. I'm too scared to give a test date. I suppose my official one for the hospital is 19 My which is fairly ridiculous as I won't hold out til then but I think maybe I'll leave a question mark. I really want to test on the weekend as if it's a BFN I can have a good old cry at home but that may be a bit early. I'll play it by ear!

Katrina, Moom, Katie - hope you're all doin' OK.  

Claire - it may be uncomfortable but at least you know you're bloated - I'm not sure if I'm bloated or just rather fat! Half way through for you, Bodia and Rebecca.

Libby Hanna - glad those old ovaries have stopped complaining. Mine have too now, thank god. My current complaint at the moment though is that I haven't been to the loo for three days (no. 2 - sorry if TMI!). I'm sure it's nothing to do with ttc but it's making me a bit    

Kizzy - stealing my mantras, I don't know!   They are for all to share... I love Lush stuff too but boy, does that shop stink like a tart's boudoir!.

Here's today's mantra.

"My body is a warm and fertile place. I welcome new life and put my past behind me."

Hope I don't run out...

              

love to all,
Kitty x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Haven't popped in for a while, but glad to see you are all still being   and doing OK.

I am on Day 8 today. So far have been fine, and not obsessing too much. Have been pretty busy with work which helps. I had a weird night last night. Couldn't sleep as I had tummy pains, similar to AF cramps. However, AF isn't due for more than a week and I am usually very regular. Not sure if it could've been implantation cramps (?) Trying not to obsess (yeah, right   but obviously wondering, so any thoughts?

Hope everyone is having a good day,

  

xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Bodia, don't worry about tummy cramps.  It is probably implantation - as you say far too early for af.  I think implantation happens between say 5 and day 10, so that would be bang on.

Kitty, it is fine to have a ? for your test date, but if you want to put in a date to aim for then just shout.  I am hoping that by making such a public statement to you lot that I will not test until next Monday that I might actually NOT TEST UNTIL NEXT MONDAY!  But experience suggests otherwise - I really have no backbone!

Libby Hannah, no pain is good.  Pregnancy is not painful - just keep thinking those positive thoughts.

Claire, sorry you are feeling bloated.  I am too, but that is due to too much chocolate I fear.  I am only using one pessary a day this time, so I am hoping that the symptons will not be so bad.  Last time I not only got a BFN but I also then had an 8 day af from hell.

Kizzymouse, you have got to stay sane for all of us, we are relying on you.  Keep up the mantras.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am having af type mild cramps today too!! Whats up with that!      

apart from that feel fine, except for pessaries I could almost forget I'm on 2WW!!

complete opposite from last time!! 


Who knows? I'm not gonna start obsessing!!


Hope you are all okay, catch you later deal or no deal is on!!!!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kizzymouse,

mild cramps are good news - this could be it hun.  

And don't worry about implantation bleeding, I had it with dd2, but not dd1.  In fact, for dd2, it was so heavy that I did a hpt (BFN) decided it was af and drank a bottle of wine that evening.  The next day it stopped, I thought that was a bit strange, did a hpt and got a weak BFP.  So you never know....

Just visualise that little embryo burrowing in there, just like your mantra says.


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted. I was basted Saturday. Place was like a ghost town. Only ourselves and 2 other couples in. Wasn't allowed to lie on the bed for more than necessary but managed to lay on reclining chair in ward where we changed for about 30 minutes while Dh collected the pessaries. When I got home I laid on our sofa bed in the study for the rest of the day until Dh came home from a stag night at midnight, after losing his mate!!   Am I strange in that I don't feel any side effects to the pessaries except a little bloatiness! I am only using one a day. It delayed AF last time by 3 days which made the BPN even worse as until AF arrived I had a niggeling thought it could have been different.

Bodia, Claire, Rebecca Libby Hannah, Kizzy, Moom, Katrina, Kitty and Mel. Sending you all         

Love Katie xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Am I the only one not on pessaries?   Starting to feel left out now.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya 2ww'ers, hope you are all good, been up and down today, getting alot of twinges   not sure about that, I feel I am obessing more this time than last.

Kitty dont know why we all get perscribed different stuff honey.

Does anyone know what a good   sample is for IUI?

Mel    I also thought you were going to say you took the dog for a walk in the orange panties too.

       

Katrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello all

Kitty I'm not on the pessaries, my clinic doesnt believe in them.

Ladies I could be bloated because I'm fat (ha ha), but no seriously I havent eaten that much, I'm tring to be healthy.

kizzy I'm gald that your less stressed this time round, isnt it much better, and suppose you knew what to expect this time round.  And I'm glad that the pessaries are going OK for you.

I'm glad that I'm not the only one having cramps and twinges.  I had a real sharp pain arround my pevic area, (think that it could be around my womb area, not sure though) it only lasted a few seconds.  This is it I'm started going  

Rebecca thanks for the list, I know how difficult it is to keep up with everyone.

Good luck to everyone and heres lots of     thoughts for us, and some   to and some    Cant have enough

Claire


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Been back to work today...Boo...

Imagine me going for a walk just in my orange panties....what kind of a girl do you think I am....do you think it would work?  

I haven't really had any symptoms today, though I have been a bit short tempered  that could be because I had to go back to work.  Am I the only one who hasn't felt any follies popping?  I did have cramps a few days before IUI..this is worrying.   There again, that was also before my last scan when I had the follie.

Gonna have to go & make tea now.

Stay positive everyone    

love

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

again!!!!

Claire and Kitty you are lucky not to have pessaries believe me!! They keep your womb lining thick apparently thats why they give them out, suppose gives embryo a nice place to snuggle!!

Claire you made me laugh...sorry  But your typing error was funny!!  _"I'm glad that I'm not the only one having *craps *and twinges."_ Hee hee!!! Sorry I'm in a silly mood 

Mel I hope you're not gonna keep the orange knickers on til test day!!   s'pose you could go commando until they are washed and dried  I've tried to find ORANGE pants but they are so hard to track down!! Ordered a ff wrist band, hope it comes tomorrow!! I think your cramps before IUI prob were ovulation, I had that last time, could hardly walk b4 I went for IUI!! This time they popped after!! Lil buggers  !!!

Rebecca I hope we dont need to send the    round to you, *STEP AWAY FROM THE PREGNANCY TEST, PUT THAT PEE STICK DOWN!!!!* Behave!! No-one tests early on this thread!!! Remind me of that please as I get into next week!!! 

Hi Katie, you are also lucky not having any evil pessary side effects, I'm on 2 x 400mg a day, evil things!!
But I must say I have been alright since sunday!! 

Well I have been to tai chi tonight...its great I love it and feel so relaxed afterwards, it really does your body and mind good all that positive energy flowing around!!! 

Better go sit with DP now as I promised not to be too long!!!

We are ALL 2WWers now, how cool is that!!! Lets beat the record for amount of BFP's on one thread!!  

Bye for now lassies XXXX

                   

        

*LETS ALL STAY POSITIVE AND KEEP THE FAITH GIRLS, THE FUTURE'S BRIGHT, THE FUTURES ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    *


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kizzy I'm so glad that I gave you a laugh.  Where's the spell check gone  

Sorry ladies only a quick one, as the new series of lost will be starting soon.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## kittymoth (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi all
It's 16 days since my first IUI. I'm, still trying to pluck up courage to do a test. 
I was so glad to find that the hospital would treat us on Easter Sunday of all days.  
I injected menopur and then pregnyl.  Thought it might be good look if I joined in the chat. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Kittymoth and welcome, when were you basted was it Easter sunday? or am I being  

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty moth, 16 days without the witch turning up sounds good!!!    

When are you gonna test? Ooh I hope its good news sweetie!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## kittymoth (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah  - Basted on Easter Sunday! Best easter egg ever.
Gonna leave it another couple of days B4 my test as witch could just be late. Got all the cramps so assumed she was on her way  - but you never know.
xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

GOOD LUCK KITTYMOTH HOPE YOU GET A


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi there, i joined this site last year some time but then after a few posts on here, my computer broke so couldnt wait to post on here again. My dh and I have been ttc for 6 years next month. We have ''unexplained'' fertility according to CRM clinic where we attend. 1st IUI overstimulated had 15 mature follicles using clomid and injections, 2nd IUI just had clomid and had 3 mature follicles but treatment was unsucessful, 3rd IUI with 50mg of clomid had 5 mature follicles so treatment was abandoned once again, just had 4th IUI using clomid but only half a tablet from day 2 to 6 and last wednesday had my scan which showed 1 matur follicle. Had IUI on Friday so am currently on the dreaded 2ww. The nurse said they have inseminated me with 25 million of my husbands sperm all with 100% motility. Does anyone know whether this is good or not and what our chances of a BFP are? I will keep my fingers crossed for everyone else who is awaiting or curently receiving treatment. It is such an emotional rollercoaster and I think this site is great as you realise you are ''not the only one'' who is finding it difficult to become pregnant.
look forward to replies
babydust to everyone
kelly xx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi there Everyone
Mind if I join in....? I just came across this site a few days ago and would be happy to join you on this journey  . I am now single since my split from my ex-fiancee 2 years ago and am doing DIUI. I am just gearing up for my 9th IUI cycle!!! I did get pg on my 7th IUI in November but m/c'd in January  . So this is my 2nd IUI cycle since then. I am on CD 8 or maybe 9 today (I am sometimes confused about what counts as CD1 !!) Anyway, I had a scan this morning and have the following follies: 1 x 11mm, 2 x 13mm & 1 x 15mm. My lining is 10mm. I'm having another scan and blood draw in the morning. I am so hoping for 4 good size follies all between 16 & 20mm !!! As I am so convinced that I need a few follies to increase my chances as I just turned 39 last week!!!  
I think if this does not work I will do maybe 1 or max 2 more IUIs and then will need to move straight to IVF - I get sooo panicky thinking my time is running out!!

Good luck to you all 

Kittymoth - just wanted to say that cramps can be a very good sign ) Hope this is it for you!!

xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

A new list:

Name              Basting                  Testing

Kittymoth              16/4                     ? 

Bodia                 24/4                     8/5

Claire1               24/4                     8/5

Rebecca              23&24/4               8/5

Libby Hannah       27/4                 11/5

Kizzymouse         27/4                   13/5

Moom                27/4                     13/5

Kelly                 28/4                         ?  

Katie                  29/4                     13/5

Katrina              29/4                       15/5

Kitty                  29/4                      ?

Mel                   1/5                        15/5 

Elur                    ?                          ?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Kelly and Elur!!!! 

Elur I know what you mean about time running out, I am 38!!    You wonder if your eggs are ok dont you?
Good luck for scan!!   

Kelly 25 million with 100% motility is very very good I would say, it only takes one of the lil buggers tho so dont worry too much!!    

Hiya everyone else will do a big post later, gotta go get my wild mop of hair trimmed today!!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Wow, Kittymoth, you are made of strong stuff - day 16 an not even a little hpt.  I am just SO impressed.  And no af sounds like good news.

Elur, we all know how you feel.  Just keep willing those follies to grow, and then you can join us on the dreaded 2ww.

Kelly, 25million with 100% motility sounds fantastic.  Because my samples are frozen, I don't get anywhere near that - 10 million is a great sample for me.  Having said that, it only takes one of the blighters.

Claire and Kitty, don't worry about the pessaries.  I asked for them because I tend to have a short phase between ovulation and af, and the pessaries just give the embryo a bit longer to burrow in there.  But I do know that there are mixed views as to whether or not it helps, and as Kizzymouse says, they are pretty horrid.

Kizzymouse, I have stopped thinking about testing early, I promise!  Glad to see you are managing to keep cheerful.


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi all

Rebecca - thanks for the list hon you are a star.

Those not on pessaries - My understanding is that the progesterone pessaries are pretty controversial and no-one has been able to show they definitvely help so I wouldnt worry about not having them. My doctor told me to take them as I have had 2 miscarriages. He siad there are no side effects    could it be that he is a man!!??!

Elur - great to have you on and sorry account mc - its horrible isnt it but next time will be your time. Keep up the good work on those follies

Kitty - cant believe your willpower and day 16 - soooo hoping its a BFP

Bodia, Claire, Rebecca  Kizzy, Moom, Katrina, and Mel - hows it going? Not too   I hope??

My news is that I went to my acupuncturist this morning and they can tell from your pulses if you are pregnant way before testing. I had asked him before not to tell me either way but he gave me so many positive signals this morning it was hard to ignore. I'm thrilled because I was feeling like it hadnt worked this time and even if its not true it will make the next week easier to get through. Keep praying!!!


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for your responses and welcome!  I am looking forward to seeing a few more BFP postings soon, and by the sounds of things there could be a few imminently!!!  Libby Hanah, I too have been going to a great acupuncturist and have great faith both in him and acupuncture!.

Well, I went for another u/s scan at 9am today and the follies have indeed grown from yesterday! The 11mm is now 13mm, the 2 x 13mm are now both 16mm and the 15mm is now at 17.5. The nurse said that they will probably let them grow one more day and then have me trigger tomorrow. I was a little surprised as I thought that the 2 x 16 and the 1 x 17.5 were mature enough to trigger tonight??
Anyway we'll see how it all goes. 

Best to you All
xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Wow what a lovely day again, spring is definitely in the air .

Rebecca- glad to hear you've lost the temptation to test   only 5 more days-stay strong hunny.

Kizzy - hope the hair looks ok. I'm growing mine until I find out I'm pregnant  hopefully it won't be trailing on the floor by then. (Have you noticed the  in the smilies? reckon that one's just for you)

Kittymoth- still no ? when are you going to test? fingers crossed  

Claire- hope you're ok, not long till testing day now   hope its a 

Katrina- My testing day bud  Have you had many symptoms yet? I'm just really bloated & feel windy .

Kelly - 25million  You picked a good 'un there hun  The clinic told me they will use 5million  for IUI so anything above that's good.

Libby Hannah- Wow, I really hope your acupuncturist is spot on, fingers crossed  

Bodia - Hope you are ok, alot of people have tummy cramps before a  Not long before the big day-stay positive-fingers crossed for you  

Katie- I don't think the pessaries give me any side effects either, except for the bloating. DH might think differently though 

Kitty - Hope you're not too  (because of the 2ww obviously) have you decided on a test date yet? Keep those mantras coming, reckon I'm saying them in my sleep now.

Moom- Hope you are ok hun  

Elur- Hope you scan goes well tomorrw & follies are ready & waiting  

Think that's everyone, I'm really sorry if I've forgotten anyone 

Nothing to report here, You will all be pleased to know that I will not be wearing my ONE pair of orange knickers for the entire 2ww & will not be donning them to take Dex for a walk, (unless you honestly think that would work, in which case I will probably try it ) Ready for the dances?
   GROW FOLLIES GROW     for Elur
           for all us  

Mel xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Welcome to Elur and Kittymoth. Here's hoping for   s for you both.

Guys, I'm not having a good day today. I know I'm the woman with the mantras but they're eluding me. I just keep thinking it's not going to work again. I've got some family issues and work pressures to deal with and what with ttc on top I'm sinking fast! I know some of you guys have been through more than me and I'm just wondering how to get through it all.... 

Anyway, this is supposed to be a positive thread so here is a mantra that suits my mood at the moment and lots of    to you all: Mel, Claire, Rebecca, Kizzy, Katrina, Bodia, Libby Hannah, Moom, Elur, Kittymoth, Kelly and Katie.

" I let go of the past and embrace the present."

Sorry guys, I'll try and perk up for tomorrow...

Kitty x 

ps Kizzy and Katrina - you're really confusing me. Kizzy you have a new piccie (lovely cat) and Katrina you're now the cat I associated with Kizzy. I'm easy to confuse!


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all, thankyou for your responses to my post. I am happier now ive been told by you that the 25 million sperm with 100% motility is good, I know it sounds silly as this is the 4th attempt at IUI (2 were abandoned due to overstimulation) but the last time I had the insemination I wasnt told how many sprem had been used and so never really had a clue whether that amount was good or bad. Mel, Claire, Rebecca, Kizzy, Katrina, Bodia, Libby Hannah, Moom, Elur, Kittymoth, Kitty and Katie, I wish you all the luck in the world. I am testing on Friday 12th May (nearly a week has passed all ready) normally this dreaded 2ww drags on and on but has gone quite quick this week. I am so glad I am able to come back on this site as I really feel understood where as close friends and family who know what we have gone through can only try to understand bless them. Take care everyone, will post again soon and good lck to everyone once again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kitty just want to keep you on your toes honey, I just felt like a change.

Kelly here's hoping to a BFP 25mil is brilliant.  

Mel I have been feeling abit sicky today and spaced dont know if it is the pessaries, and I am abit snappy with DH  , just want to be left alone.  My (.)(.) are sore but that could be the pregnyl, so many drugs  .

Kizzy how are you honey.

Kitty nearly forgot   just for you sweetie, hope you feel better tomorrow, get a good nights sleep.

Rebecca, Bodia, Claire, Libby Hannah, Moom, Elur, Katei, Kelly and Kittymoth  

       

Katrina

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi guys i promised a long post but i'm tired now so will tomorrow!! I am ok, kinda feel the same, better left alone! Still got cramps slightly! Had shooting pain in left side watching telly!!!!    

just wanna send you all (inc myself! )lots of positive vibes, stick at it girlies we can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

              

ps sorry for confusion Kitty...   i loved the cute lil cat as my pic BUT Boo my wee gorgeous girl is always on my knee when i am typing on FF!!!!!    So I thought she should be on my posts!!!!


night xxxxxxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi ladies can i join you im only just starting my third iui im taking my first clomid pill tommorow night they make feel so loopy so poor old dh has lots to look forward to . anyway hope its ok to join you i think im quite behind a lot of you but really need some support good luck to us all and loads of postive vibes love paula


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all, and welcome to Paula.  A new list:

A new list:

Name              Basting                  Testing

Kittymoth              16/4                    ? 

Bodia                24/4                    8/5

Claire1              24/4                    8/5

Rebecca              23&24/4              8/5

Libby Hannah      27/4                11/5

Kizzymouse        27/4                  13/5

Moom                27/4                    13/5

Kelly                28/4                        ?  

Katie                  29/4                    13/5

Katrina              29/4                      15/5

Kitty                  29/4                      12/5

Mel                  1/5                        15/5 

Elur                    ?                          ?

Paula                    ?                          ?


I hope that everyone is enjoying this lovely sunny day, and are staying happy and positive because of it.

Nothing much to report here - no cramps, sore boobs, nothing at all.  Frantic knicker checking beginning to kick in now - only 4 days until testing - assuming I get there before af arrives.  Oh, and assuming of course that I don't test early.  

DH asked me last night when we found out.  WHAT PLANET IS HE ON?  Certainly not the same one as me!  I managed to tell him without being too sarcastic.

I also said that I was hoping not to test early because of what it did to your head - a BFP and you assume it is the trigger jab, a BFN and you still hope that you might get a BFP next time.  So he said "well, don't test early then!"  As if it were that easy!

Must dash!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies!!!

Welcome Paula 

So first up we have Bodia, Claire and Rebecca....sending you lots of positive vibes for test day!!  3 BFP's is what we want, that would so inspire everyone so come on girls you can do it!! Rebecca  just a lil reminder...dont do it!!! 

Kitty, Katrina, Mel how are you girls doing? Not going too crazy  I hope!!!

Hi to KittyMoth, Elur (how was scan?  ), Katie, Kelly, Libby Hannah, Moom, hope you are all well 

As for me, I dont feel any different and have no symptoms, cant decide whether thats good or bad!!!!

Pessary blues  have stayed away and I've felt great!!

Apart from the few mild cramps I had for a few days and that one shooting pain last night there is nothing absolutely wotever to report!!!

     I must admit it does puzzle me slightly as last time I had every symptom under the sun  !!!! BUT that could be cos this time I'm more relaxed and used to the drugs, who knows, I'm not even gonna guess!!

Its one week since basting, but 10 (million!!!) days to go til test day

*WE ALL DESERVE BIG FAT JUICY POSITIVES!!!!! SENDING US ALL POSITIVE VIBES, GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ON THE 2WW SPECIALLY FOR OUR MONDAY TESTERS          *

*WE SAY  TO THE OLD                     
*

               

I'VE BLOWN YOU ALL SOME BUBBLES GIRLS FOR LUCK!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi everyone, just wanted to wish the girls who are testing today lots of luck. Hopefull we will be hearing some goodnews for a change. And everyone else who is still on the 2ww like me try to stay positive as hard as it may be. Sorry this one is short and sweet. Lots of luck and hugs to everyone.
Take Care
Kelly


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all feeling Ok & not too  .  I'm alright just a bit bloated, nothing else to report on the symptom front.  Just had a   with the pessary.  I put it in but obviously not properly & it's just come out, tried pushing it back in & it was all soggy (sorry TMI  )  Good job I'm in the house on my own, can just imagine DH's face (unfortunately, there's no smiley that's green and looking very sick)

I'm am inviting you all to my Birthday party here on the CYCLE BUDDIES thread tomorrow.  I know, I'm Billy no mates, DH is working until gone Midnight, parents live abroad, BF on holiday, other BF will probably call in for 1/2 hour before rushing home to other half  so thought I'd celebrate with my FF chums, if you're all up for it.  We can all not drink, & not smoke together, won't that be fun?   Can all do the BIG FAT POSITIVE DANCE together though!!

^               

Mel xxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello ladies 

Just wanted to say hi as I'd not been on for an age (well it seems that way but it wasn't that long ago - time doesn't half drag on the horrible 2ww!!!)

No symptoms whatsoever for me.  Am swinging between being positive and being afraid to be disappointed!  I hate this time of the month.  I'm sure you know how it is.  Also, have sprouted acne on my chin and neck - I look just dreamy!!!!!! Ha hahaha

Anyway, let's all just hang in there and hope and wish for lots of BFPs on this thread!!

Keep smiling girls!!!!!!!

       TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Mel thats a great idea hun!!!

I'd luv a pint of cider and a ciggie!!   

I have no symptoms either Moom....weird aint it?

Mel the pessaries are the devils work, I swear, you think your story is gross, I squatted down to get jeans out of cupboard today (this was just b4 I went for shower so only had dressing gown on........result was loads of goo on carpet, note to self do not get in any positions detrimental to pessaries whilst in a semi dressed state!! Ewwwwwwwwww!! Gross!!     

Its thunder and lightning here pretty cool!! Oh and guess who is on my knee again??!! Yep Boo , I think she likes FF!!!! 

Take care girlies XXXX

Another dance for luck ( tomorrow I shall do a special birthday dance for you Mel!! Bet you cant wait  )

                      

*WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST OF LUCK, AND BOO CAT SEND YOU ALL LOTS OF KITTY KISSES * (yes I'm cat mad as well as just plain old mad!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Mel
      

Love 

Claire


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

     Mel! Hope you have a lovely day and are spoilt rotten! Are you on your 2ww? I was on a 2ww for my birthday...I allowed myself a small glass of sparkly wine!

Hope everyone is well. Am a bit behind on this thread so not sure who is testing when. I am testing on Monday, I know some others are as well. This is my last IUI; so I am just not sure how to feel. I have had an OK 2WW so far; been really busy with work so that's taken my mind off it...and to be honest I daren't think about it as I am so hopeful but also so scared.... 

Anyway, have been for a lovely swim this morning and at work now so have to go, but   and     to you all,


xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*                     HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL!!!!!!! HOPE YOU GET YOUR BIRTHDAY WISH!!!!*

         

Well I slept in today!! Only just got up, I love being off work, shame I'm back on Sunday!! (yuk horrible day to go back but means I'm on a long weekend next weekend for testing!)

Had two dreams that I was pregnant, I did 5 pee sticks and they all had two lines but I wouldnt believe it!! so kept saying I wasnt pregnant!! Then I was at a party and one of my friends was being all secretive and quiet, and I asked her if she was pregnant and she started crying and said yes didnt want to upset me and I was like I think I'm pregnant too!!! And we were comparing pee sticks (that we just happened to be carrying around!!  ) Strange!!   And hugging and crying....weird I never dream I'm pregnant!!!

Well if I was on normal cycle AF would be due today, as it would be day 28, but its not day 28 really thats next Thursday!! Its so confusing, I feel like af is coming tho, I have the mild cramps back and a few spots have appeared, so I am trying to be  but I had a horrible feeling this a.m. it hasnt worked, dont know why, just a horrible feeling, hope I'm proved wrong, usually go with my instincts.

Catch ya all later, GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Happy birthday for tomorrow Mel.  Sorry about the pessary expeience - I've been there too!

Hi Bodia, how are you doing.  Yep, I am testing on Monday too, as is Claire.  Getting close now....I swing from feeling positive to feeling negative, but it is positive thoughts only on this thread!

Hi Moon, sorry about the spots.  I too have a bit of a crop forming on my chin.  Yuk!

Hi Kizzy, your dream sounds really strange, but it must be a good sign.  

Well, I am trying to remain calm, and not test early.  Have managed so far - thanks for all the support on that!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done on not testing early Rebecca!!

Sorry for being slightly negative b4, dunno if it was weird dreams but felt like it hadnt worked this morning!!  I shall banish those negative thoughts!!!


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I've been sat in garden all morning I'm supposed to be weeding but think it's far to hot to move. One of my BF has just been round with some choccies which I am now devouring . Why am I suddenly losing control of these d*** pessaries? Had another mishap this morning when taking Dex for walk. That's because DH was rushing me!! DH thought I'd lost all control of my bodily functions in the middle of the street 

Kizzy Hope the dream's a lucky omen, It's always a bummer when you wake up & realise it was a dream though isn't it . I've had AF type pains today as well, trying to convince myself it's an implantation pain! WE MUST STAY   

Claire, Bodia & Rebecca - Your last nail biting weekend on the . Sending out lots & lots of      and keeping all my digits crossed for Monday. Hope you all get the   

Hi to everyone else  hope you are all bearing up whilst on your 

     PLEASE BRING US OUR   

Back later!! Mel xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Mel,  Have you tried the "back door" for the pessaries?  They seem to stay put a bit better!


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rebecca 

I haven't tried the "other entrance".  I don't know, it just doesn't appeal to me, I mean what happens if you need "to go"?  (I'd love to see DH's face, if he read this  )  I think I'm obviously going to have to put them in & stay still for 10 minutes while they dissolve, and not squat, bend, lift, walk, run, until I'm sure it's done.

Mel xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to disapoint ladies but I dont think that I will test on Monday, as it's only day 28 and I normally have a 30 day cycle.  So if I feel brave I will leave it.  I also have an appointment with my gyne on monday so testing could be taken out of my hands.  Sorry (here comes the negative bits)  I'm just not that confident that it has worked, my (.)(.) havent really hurt and I've been quiet normal (for me anyway).  So I think that I might wait till weds and test then if the   doesnt arrive.

Hope everyone is feeling OK, must go as gonna help DH put the new BBQ up.

Can I have some   please for positive thoughts.  Will give some right back too you all

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Claire, quite understand, I will change the list to show you tesing on Wednesday, but don't feel negative.  If I rememebr rightly, you are not using pessaries, and it is the pessaries that bring on most of the symptoms anyway, so it is hardly surprising. 

Name              Basting                  Testing

Kittymoth              16/4                    ? 

Bodia                24/4                    8/5

Rebecca              23&24/4              8/5

Claire1              24/4                    10/5

Libby Hannah      27/4                11/5

Kizzymouse        27/4                  13/5

Moom                27/4                    13/5

Kelly                28/4                        ?  

Katie                  29/4                    13/5

Katrina              29/4                      15/5

Kitty                  29/4                      12/5

Mel                  1/5                        15/5 

Elur                    ?                          ?

Paula                    ?                          ?

Mel, I go for front door during the night and back door during the day.  I usually go first thing, so just pop in it after that (far TMI, I know!!!!)

Love to everyone else, and have a good weekend, thinking all those positive thoughts....


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mel. Hope you're having a lovely day!

Hi all, sorry about being very negative the other day - my emotions are all ove the place at the moment.  

Claire, hun - don't let no symptoms worry you. On this board people tend to over analyse symtoms and people who don't have fertility problems never seem to have any signs they are pg until week 6. Hang on in there, chuck. I don't blame you for wanting to wait to test tho, I feel the same. 

Rebecca - you seem to have me down for testing on the 12th but I don't now when I'm testing yet - it won't be before the 15th that's for sure. Hope you're doing OK, chick.

Hi to Bodia, Moom, Kizzy, Katrina, Kittymoth, Libby Hannah, Katie, Mel, Paula and Elur.

"I can do this...I can do this...I can do this..."         

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mel   to you
 to you
 dear Mel   to you.   Hope you had a nice day and got lots of lovelly things.

Kizzy your squirt on the floor had me   , they are so horrible, I tried the back and I didnt go to the toilet for about 5 days so use the front, but then I am only using 1 at night.

Hello to all my cycle buddies.  We had a really bad thunder and lightning storm last night and I had to drive home, I am not scared of lightning but it was fork lightning just in front of me and trential rain I started to   in the car.  DH gave me a big hug when I got home.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

When's the party Mel??    

Katrina glad my squirt made you laugh!! It was funny when I had to explain to DP what stain was!!!  I got most of it out but I can see where it landed!!!  Its ok tho that carpet is going soon!!! Poor you I'd hate to drive in thunder and lightning, it was like that here too!! Mind you I'm only 80miles or so away


Claire dont worry I'm on pessaries and I have no symptoms now either!!!    

Hello everyone else XXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I am feelin quite sicky and having shooting pains in my left (.)(.) but both are still sore and feel crampy and my moods are up and down and I am totally exaused tonight and I am working OT tomorrow morning for 4 hours so no lay in for me.  

Kizzy where is it your from again think you did mention it before?


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mel )

Hello to Everyone 

Well I triggered yesterday evening at 5.30pm and had my basting at 10.30 am thismorning and will have another tomorrow morning @9am (so 17 hours and 39.5 hours past trigger). I have also asked them to do an u/s scan tomorrow prior to the insem just to see what the score is re follies ruptured or not! They weren't too keen on me asking for this however I've heard other women having this and seeing ruptured or rupturing follies which sounds really interesting. Have any of you had a u/s scan just prior to an insem?  
My lower abdomen felt really bloated & tight at around 7am thismorning and I am now wondering if I was already starting to Ov around that time. Although that might be a bit early ie only 14 hours after trigger. I dont know how I am going to survive the 2ww this time!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend !


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Lets get this party started!   Well I've just been to shop & fetched myself one HUGE bar of choccy.  That's about as exciting as it gets I'm afraid, am going to put on some LOUD music & have a good old dance in front of the mirror, at least I know DH won't catch me doing it. 

Got to admit, although I'm Billy no mates today (except for my wonderful cycle buddies ) I've really enjoyed today just pottering about in the garden and basically doing not much at all.

Mel's Birthday       dance coming up...Just follow me
         

Elur - glad to hear the basting went ok today &   for tomorrow's basting. I didn't have a u/s scan before, but wish I could have, I'm sure I ovulated too early for the IUI.  That could be the 2ww worry talking!

  
I just love the shaking booty thing, that is honestly one of my dance moves.  probably why I never pull  

Mel xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just for you Mel

Katrina


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

For you
Thanks Katrina

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Love the ass shaking Mel, who cares who sees its your birthday!!!  

Welcome to 2WW Elur!!  

Katrina..I live just over border near Gretna green.

Well I have had a few mild cramps tonight...still not convinced, think its af symptoms!!!  

Hope everyone else is doing good, I'm really tired now and gonna snuggle with kittys XX

Night night XXXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

How is everyone this morning?

I am feeling pretty restless, one week to go til test day, getting butterflies thinking of it!! Dont have a clue this time which way its gonna go, dont feel any different, not much symptoms, so who knows, find it hard to visualize seeing 2 lines on pee stick!!! Even tho I've dreamt about it 3 times this week!!

Who knows?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning Ladies

I think that it may all be over, as I have very light spotting (a very light brown), so I dont know what to think.  Haven't told DH yet I think that I am gonna wait and see what's gonna happen.

Why us, maybe we will never have children, and maybe I need to accept that.

Sorry ladies I'm being negitive.

Good luck to everyone else

Claire


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Claire   don't give up hope yet hun.  Could be implantation bleed. Fingers crossed for you      Blowing ya some love bubbles    

Kizzy have you been having cramps all through 2ww, I have, determined it's just the pessaries  

Hope everyone's feeling OK not too  



Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Claire dont worry yet chick, loads of ladies have spotting even tho they are actually pregnant.  Good luck!!   

Hi Mel, I have had mild cramps from about day 5 onwards, I had pain day of basting but that was in ovary with follies popping!!    Dunno what it means, I cant tell whats happening!!  I will be okay if its -ve cos I'm so looking forward to going out!! We are planning a big night out Sat just for me if I'm not pregnant!  DP has gone out tonight, I dont mind but am restless and wanted to go too, but back to work tomorrow anyways!

How r you?

I actually had   today!!! Hee hee, that was a relief too felt like hadnt done it in ages!  TMI - its a bit messy with pessaries mind, yuk!  So dont think I got full benefit of this mornings one, I thought they dissolved quickly? They dont!!  

Sorry that was way too info!!  

I dont have any symptoms really tho, totally different compared to last time, I just want to know now!

              XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57034.0.html

H xx


----------

